

Another way to fundraise. Inspired by Airbnb's ObamaO's. - davidnagy
http://travelmeansfreedom.net

======
davidnagy
Looking forward to "see" what the HN community has to say about the whole
idea.

------
davidnagy
Alright... this sucks a bit. Nobody, nothing.

